# Para2 Question



## P_A_S_1 (Aug 4, 2018)

Seen a lot of videos that show real vs fake Spyderco Para 2 and what to look for. The good clones are so close it's very hard to distinguish if not impossible so are there any ways of determining if the knife is genuine other then visually? Does say s30v have any characteristics that the knock offs won't or any other physical test that can determine it real?


----------



## xdayv (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm also curious. Although there are many tell-tale signs to spot a fake... the safer way for now is to get from reliable source.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 4, 2018)

Agreed, or if possible purchase directly from Spyderco outlet will insure knife is not a counterfeit..


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 4, 2018)

Bladehq massdrop spyderco outlet. If you bought off of a random Chinese seller on amazon...... it’s probably fake


----------



## scout24 (Aug 5, 2018)

My stepson had bought one from ebay. Just the knife? Hard to tell. Action wasn't as smooth, detent to hold the blade closed wasn't as smooth, G10 might not have been G10... Even the box. The "owners manual" gave it away though. Full of english-isn't-my-first-language mistakes.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Agree that purchasing from a reliable vender, if not direct from spyderco, is best. Got mine through a good online dealer but I have some doubts. Can always send it in to be checked out but thought there may be another way of verifying I don't know.


----------



## Stang Bladeworks (Dec 2, 2018)

Your best defense is to purchase from a reliable retailer. Vlade hq, knife works, dlt trading etc. If you already have the knife there a few things to check. The box and paperwork are very good indicators. Lots of clones have typos or off coloring. Maybe refer to online photos to compare your sample. Check the fasteners. Lots of fakes use cheap screws with soft edges. Spyderco uses good torx hardware. Check for crisp logos and text. If the steel rusts easily its likely fake. S30v is pretty stain resistant. If it seems to get dull quickly this could also be a bad sign. Spyderco does a good heat treat on their s30v and it should hold a decent edge. Hope this helps.


----------



## xxo (Dec 3, 2018)

Spyderco uses a laser to cut their S30V, this tends to leave a faint copper color tinge on parts of the blade that are not polished, such as inside the Spydie hole, if you can see a bit of copper looking patina it's a good sign that the blade was laser cut, though it is not proof positive. Popper boxes, paper work and stickers with date codes are also good signs. If it comes from China it is pretty certain to be a fake. Authorized dealers or the Spyderco outlet are the best sources.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Dec 4, 2018)

That's interesting, the base/tang has two 'copper' lines which I thought were surface rust. Maybe it's from the laser cutting. Thanks.


----------



## Dmurphy2395 (Oct 16, 2019)

I always buy my knives from a place like bladehq to help prevent getting a fake. I bought a spyderco at a gun show one time and it ended up being fake.


----------

